# It is Getting Started



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

More and more Bass Reports and even heard of a few Bluefish.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Andrea's Toy has nailed the Bass on 3 trips in row.
http://njsaltfish.com/index.php/captainsfocus?sid=102


----------

